# I have new cath chart



## armymomryan (Jan 1, 2011)

I purchased "CPT changes, an insider's view" book and it has the most awesome crosswalk chart that shows which 2011 codes replace which 2010 codes.

Anyone that wants a copy send me an email to armymom6888@yahoo.com with crosswalk chart as the subject and I will forward it to you.


----------



## smw1001 (Jan 2, 2011)

*I have a new cath chart*

Please email copy to smwade1001@yahoo.com.  thanks


----------



## paulettayazzie@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2011)

*cath chart*

Please email me a copy: paulettayazzie@yahoo.com 
Thanks!


----------



## pamps76@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2011)

*crosswalk chart*

Hi!
Happy New Year! Please send me one also to pamps76@yahoo.com. Thanks!


----------



## Sasikalanatarajan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi.. Send me also a copy at sasibudsgym@gmail.com..

Thanks,
Sasikala CPC


----------



## jhcpc09 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would love a copy.  Please email to jhowell2@ghs.org


----------



## gbarrett65 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would also like a copy.  Please email to gbarrett65@yahoo.com.  Thanks!!


----------



## mdm58 (Jan 3, 2011)

Could I get a copy PLEASE   Email mmunsey@mc.utmck.edu


Thanks


----------



## rphil429 (Jan 3, 2011)

*New Cath Chart*

Please email me a copy of your new ccath chart at lasmar1215@yahoo.com.
appreciate it very much.thanks


----------



## rphil429 (Jan 3, 2011)

*New Cath Chart*

Please email me a copy of your new cath chart at lasmar1215@yahoo.com.
appreciate it very much.thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 4, 2011)

Denise - YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## taralyn1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Hear Caths*

Please e-mail me a copy too    onesourcemedbill@juno.com


----------



## mtorres (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi can you send me the sheet to mt1299@bellsouth.net

Thanks


----------



## linc11 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thank you*

I received the cross-walk..thank you very much!


----------



## MFaulkner (Jan 4, 2011)

Please fwd one to M.SmithWKHL@gmail.com, and thank you so much


----------



## efuhrmann (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey professional coders,
I apologize for being rude but "armymom's" post asks to e-mail her(not post on forum).  That way she doesn't have to type in an e-mail address etc per requestor.  She's being very considerate to offer the chart so return the favor.


----------



## kshell73 (Jan 5, 2011)

*crosswalk*

Please please please... can you email to me as well?  kimshellenback@gmail.com 
 thank you!


----------



## rhedges (Jan 5, 2011)

*Cath Crosswalk Chart*

Please send a copy to ranae.hedges@avera.org.  Thanks Much!!!


----------



## cahitalia (Jan 6, 2011)

*cath chart*

can you please send me a copy:  cahacc@yahoo.com  thanks a whole bunch!


----------



## 10marty (Jan 7, 2011)

If anyone has obtained a copy of this chart could they forward it on to me @marty@cvcllp.net?  I have not heard from her.  Thanks


----------



## armymomryan (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone that did not get chart yet send me an email to armymom6888@yahoo.com
Cath chart as subject
I have sent out approximately 200 copies so far


----------



## crowemd (Jan 21, 2011)

Please send me the crosswalk chart...I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks so much in advance...crowemd@live.com

Thanks again!


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 22, 2011)

WOULD YOU SEND ME A COPY?  THANK YOU!

dvalenzuela6267@sbcglobal.net


----------



## taralyn1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Would you pls fax a copy to me@ 352-597-0076. Hope all is well.   I didn't want to bother you b4.   I wasnt ably to open ur previous emails. Thank you.  Taralyn.    onesourcemedbill@juno.com.    Pls fax it to me.


----------



## Rochelle Fillyaw (Jan 25, 2011)

Please send me a copy: Pamla.VanLeer@lpnt.net THank you so very much!


----------



## dravekar (Jan 25, 2011)

Please email me the crosswalk chart at dravekar@yahoo.com Thanks for all your help.


----------



## swakeel (Feb 1, 2011)

Please send me a copy to swakeel@comcast.net.....thankkkkk youuuuu


----------



## JPeredo (Feb 2, 2011)

please fax me a copy too
Thanks
Jo
228-574-2002


----------

